# TechniSat CableStar HD 2 findet keine Sender



## Falco (8. November 2010)

Hallo Leute
Meine neue TV Karte (oben genannt) bekommt bei der Kanalsuche/Sendersuche kein Signal und findet keine Programme!
Hab Win7 64 Bit drauf, den neusten Treiber installiert, aber nichts hilft!!
Karte läuft übrigens über Kabel. Hatte vorher eine alte Hauppage drin gehabt und die lief wie ne 1, muste sie ahlt nur ersetzen weil ich jetzt win 7 drauf habe und da gibts keine treiber mehr für die alte TV Karte.

Habt ihr ne Idee??


----------



## iRaptor (8. November 2010)

Wird bei dir Digitales Kabel überhaupt unterstützt?


----------



## Sash (8. November 2010)

meistens sind alle digitale kanäle im kabelnetz codiert. also ohne abo wirst du nix sehen.. ausser ard und zdf hd.


----------



## Falco (8. November 2010)

Ja habs grad gemerkt, habe entlich alle Sender gefunden und kann halt nur die öffentlichen Sender gucken.
Kennt ihr euch mit Abos aus?? Welches ist zurzeit das beste Angebot??

Ich bin auf das gestoßen: Digitales Fernsehen für Neukunden - Kabel Deutschland

HDTV + Digitale Sender für 17.90€ im Monat. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Ahhh hab grad gesehn das das bei mir nicht verfügbar ist.


----------

